# external overflow box surface skimmer



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

i am in need of a surface skimmer box. i got an overflow box but it doesnt have the surface skimmer box that sit in the water. i contacted the company to get a replacement and cant get one. ive looked everywhere to buy just the box and cant find one. ive looked how to do a diy one but cant find what i need. im really at a loss and dont wanna buy a new overflow box. is there anything else i can do:-(


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

What kind of Overflow Box do you have that does not have the part that goes in the water?


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

its an aquatic life support systems overflow box as-p1 old im guessing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Must be, I can't even find the thing on the net anywhere, just to see what your talking about. Sorry man, no help here.


----------

